# Calling Illegal



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

If I read my regs right using calls to hunt coyotes is illegal in Indiana. Although we can use spotlights, and hounds(im 90% sure on the hounds). Anybody know why it might be illegal? Any yote hunters(or anybody) from Indiana that can clarify?
:sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's really wierd. I can't really imagine why they'd not want people calling them when you can still spot them and run them with hounds. It's probably got something to do with safety would be my best guess. They don't want people out calling for coyotes and attract the attention of other hunters. That can be a fatal thing if one hunter is mistaken for a coyote and is shot. It gives hunting a bad image when people get too trigger-happy to even check that what they're shooting at is accually what they're hunting...


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

its probably illegal to use e-calls. i cant imagine why it would be illegal to use hand calls.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ditto.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

It is *legal *to hunt fox and coyote with the use of mouth- or hand-operated calls, or with the use of recorded calls. Spotlights may be used to take fox and coyote. There are no restrictions on hunting hours or firearms.
It is illegal to hunt fox or coyote from a roadway or with the use of any motor-driven conveyance.

Taken straight from the REGS booklet, pg 13.

http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/huntguide1/hunting1.htm


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> That's really wierd. I can't really imagine why they'd not want people calling them when you can still spot them and run them with hounds. It's probably got something to do with safety would be my best guess. They don't want people out calling for coyotes and attract the attention of other hunters. That can be a fatal thing if one hunter is mistaken for a coyote and is shot. It gives hunting a bad image when people get too trigger-happy to even check that what they're shooting at is accually what they're hunting...


 just a thought but why would a coyote be decked out in camo screamin like a rabbit with a rifle on its lap? ive never had to try figure out if its a hunter or a dog, know what youre shootin at. yes ive know what it says on the primos calls but common sense!! :beer: :withstupid: :beer:


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

I don't think it's illegal to hunt coyotes in any state. Indiana has a strong population of coyote hunters from top to bottom- there are hundreds of houndsmen and trappers as well.

When in doubt read a regulation book-

And Indiana has yet to have a predator hunting accident... although we have a handful of shootings during turkey season and a few deaths in each deer season. A handful of hunting accidents doesn't affect legislation in this state. Peta can try- but I've never seen a Midwestern Politician that woudl buy into that garbage.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

hagfan72 said:


> It is *legal *to hunt fox and coyote with the use of mouth- or hand-operated calls, or with the use of recorded calls. Spotlights may be used to take fox and coyote. There are no restrictions on hunting hours or firearms.
> It is illegal to hunt fox or coyote from a roadway or with the use of any motor-driven conveyance.
> 
> Taken straight from the REGS booklet, pg 13.
> ...


Why are we still discussing this? E-calls are NOT illegal. Coyote hunting is NOT illegal. :shake:

Read previous posts before posting your replies.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

jason_n said:


> weasle414 said:
> 
> 
> > That's really wierd. I can't really imagine why they'd not want people calling them when you can still spot them and run them with hounds. It's probably got something to do with safety would be my best guess. They don't want people out calling for coyotes and attract the attention of other hunters. That can be a fatal thing if one hunter is mistaken for a coyote and is shot. It gives hunting a bad image when people get too trigger-happy to even check that what they're shooting at is accually what they're hunting...
> ...


I was thinking of the incident earlier this year. Back in January or February when that group of guys went out coyote hunting and one of them was shot mistaken for a coyote.

Also, those coyotes are getting smarter, they know we won't expect them to dress up like hunters so they sneak into peoples cars and cabins and houses, steal their camo and guns and pretend to be hunters so nobody shoots them.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

hagfan72 said:


> It is *legal *to hunt fox and coyote with the use of mouth- or hand-operated calls, or with the use of recorded calls. Spotlights may be used to take fox and coyote. There are no restrictions on hunting hours or firearms.
> It is illegal to hunt fox or coyote from a roadway or with the use of any motor-driven conveyance.
> 
> Taken straight from the REGS booklet, pg 13.
> ...


Thanks I just didn't pay enough attention and read too fast. 
Would it be legal to drive deer and yotes with horses?
:sniper:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, it doesn't say that you CAN'T, so take that for what it is worth. I have always thought it would be a lot of fun to hunt off the back of a horse.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Dont have a horse but it would be fun. You could ride right up to the deer or yote and let 'em have it.
:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> Dont have a horse but it would be fun. You could ride right up to the deer or yote and let 'em have it.
> :sniper:


I can do that with a fourwheeler. Been 20 yards from a buck and doe. 40 yards from a yote. Plus i can go 40+ mph through pasture. lets see a yote get away from that. My Grizzly 450 got a bit airborne that day. 
I don't know if you could get that close to a deer. i think they would be afraid of it because it is so large. i've read that deer will leave an area because of cattle and large herds of sheep.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> I don't know if you could get that close to a deer. i think they would be afraid of it because it is so large. i've read that deer will leave an area because of cattle and large herds of sheep.


Well, we have a LOT of cattle around here, and a lot of deer and antelope around here, and the deer care less for the cattle than the antelope do. Either way, they both have been seen sharing fields with cattle. No sheep around here, so no opinions on that. As for horese, just today coming home there was a doe and fawn 35 yards away from the neighbor's horses. No fear there.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Guess I'm wrong.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> I can do that with a fourwheeler.


Ya but is it legal?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I was thinking of the incident earlier this year. Back in January or February when that group of guys went out coyote hunting and one of them was shot mistaken for a coyote.


I wonder if the shooter thought the victims wife was cute?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice one plainsman. No I doubt it is legal but i have gotten very close to animals with the fourwheeler. mallard-60 yards. Coyote-45 yards. 2 ccrows-40 yards. Buck and doe-25 yards. just this morning I come around a corner and there was a 2x2 buck looked at me for a few seconds then trotted away-15 yards.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I have to say with all due respect, talking like that about a guy who was shot and killed is hardly a "nice one". I bet you would not have said that if it was your father, brother, son, or best hunting buddy killed like that! Even tho I did not know the guy, and it happend only about 40 miles from me, all I know is a guy was killed doing what all of us on here love to do. I suggest that you do some research and find out who it was and then call their family and cute wife and see if they think its funny.

Jaybic


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Easy there Jaybic, guys were just playing. I am sure there was no disrespect intended. :roll:


----------

